# DEAR GOD



## Howzit (Aug 6, 2003)

I already had a thread on this but nobody answered my questioN very well.
I got a 33 g with a ugf and im trying to cycle it. I got 3 goldfish in there, whenever i move a TINY bit of gravel around, POOOF, white chunky stuff everywhere. 
I tried cycling for the first time, (what a mess) water totally clouded and water all over my room lol ( i will get better). 
IN the last thread u guys said it was over feeding, no way, cuz the amount of food i have given them cant compare to how much white stuff there is. And im 90% sure it was showin up before the fish were put in.
I boil everything that goes into the tank even the fish (joking) , and cleaned my gravel well.

WHAT COULD IT BE? :sad: 
good luck with this one


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

is there anyway u can take pics


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

White chunky stuff eh? Does it have spikes all over it? If it is, it is leftover food. The only other thing I can think of is that maybe some of your gravel is crushed. I know that sounds highly unlikely, but could be so. I cant think of any other reason. Can you post a pic?


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

dude what else could it be...its either food or fish crap thats been piling up under your ugf...why dont you throw that away and get a power filter


----------



## Howzit (Aug 6, 2003)

i cant post a pic (too stupid) but in the non piranha discussions. the fish of the week is a clown loach. and on on pic of em it says E T Lee. 
see those little white things. Thats my prob but my chunks r alot bigger like balls off cob webbs but smaller.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

im thinking uneaten food or poop


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

tinyteeth said:


> im thinking uneaten food or poop


 Same here: more proof UGF's are completely unsuitable for piranha aquariums.
Like jefflopez94509 said, get rid of it, and buy a more suitable filter (canister).


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Just get a damn hose and siphone the gravel...THOROUGHLY, this should get rid of all this dirt under you gravel and that filter..BTW the worst thing you can do it cycle of feeder GF, those bastards increased my Amonia and therefore NirtrIte levels like crazy because of how dirty they are. Next my I am only starting with Guppies and Sword tails as cycle fish...


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

goldfishes sh*t a lot.. i swear.. :smile:


----------

